# Winder, GA-RUN 8 – 07-183 M 7-10MO BLACK SHEPHERD



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

RUN 8 – 07-183 M 7-10MO BLACK SHEPHERD X – What a graceful, calm sweetheart!






























BARROW COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL
610 Barrow Park Dr.
Winder, GA 30680
OFFICE 770-307-3012
FAX 770-867-1660
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
SEE ALSO:
www. Petfinder. com/shelters/GA261. html
www. Barrowpets. com
www. NeedfulSouls. org/main/categories. php?cat_id=292

WHAT ARE THE HOURS?
Wednesdays and Sundays – CLOSED to the public (but they can still correspond with people on Wednesdays)
Saturdays – OPEN 10-noon
Other week days – OPEN 8-5

WHAT ARE THE FEES?
The process DOES NOT have to be completed in person!
Adoption – $100, INCLUDES spay/neuter, basic exam, vaccinations, and microchip!
Rescue – FREE for GA licensed rescues! Out-of-state rescues, please contact the shelter for details.

HOW URGENTLY IN NEED ARE THE ANIMALS?
Call AND e-mail BEFORE 8:30 A.M. on WEDNESDAY, JULY 23.
See contact information above.
Generally, animals are subject to lethal injection after five (5) days of impoundment.
Injections typically occur on Wednesdays, but because the shelter is SO FULL during the summer, they often occur more frequently. Contact NOW!

ARE THERE ANY UPDATES ON THE LAST POST?
I am aware that both dogs (red shep. mix and black lab / spaniel mix) now in RUN 2 and the black lab mix from RUN 19 have rescue, and both dogs (a little spaniel mix and a boxer mix) from RUN 6 have been adopted! Let’s hope that other animals from the previous posting were also adopted or rescued. Please contact the shelter to find out the fate of a particular animal previously posted if he/she is not included in the current post. Thanks!

WHAT ANIMALS ARE AVAILABLE NOW?
NOTE: Pictures FOLLOW the descriptions!

THE FOLLOWING ANIMALS WERE INCLUDED ON LAST WEEK’S POSTING AND ARE “EXTRA URGENT” DUE TO THEIR BEING AT THE ANIMAL CONTROL AT OR BEYOND THEIR TYPICALLY ALLOTTED FIVE (5) DAYS AND/OR ARE OWNER SURRENDERED. THEY ARE THEREFORE SUBJECT TO LETHAL INJECTION AT ANY TIME. 

DONATE TO BCAC TODAY!!! THE MORE SUPPLIES THEY HAVE, THE MORE ANIMALS THEY CAN KEEP!!!WHAT A GREAT WAY TO HELP!!! ITEMS MOST NEEDED CONTINUALLY:
- Towels and washcloths (used ones are fine!)
- Kitty litter
- Shallow cardboard boxes for use as litter boxes (such as the ones bottled drinks are packaged in)
- Dog treats / consumable chews (helps with boredom and restlessness!)

DON’T BE SHY—GO BY TO SAY HI!!! THANK AN OFFICER TODAY FOR THEIR EFFORTS TO WORK WITH RESCUES AND ADOPTORS!!!

==========
Pictures were taken and list was compiled by Kellie Divis on 07-18-08. ADD Kellie as a MySpace friend and SUBSCRIBE to the blog! www. myspace. com/georgiaacangels

PLEASE REPOST! It’s one of the cheapest, easiest, and most effective things you can do to help. People can’t act if they don’t know.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

What a beauty!!!!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Link to Petfinder's site?

Is this dog still there, I would cross post


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for this good looking boy.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ToFree24Link to Petfinder's site?
> 
> Is this dog still there, I would cross post


Unfortunately Barrow does not keep up to date with their web page or their petfinder.

There's a volunteer who goes weekly to take pictures and she started her own website out of the goodness of her heart. She was there on 7-18 and listed all the dogs in need on her site. She is the orginal poster of the plea. Here is her website: http://www.barrowpets.com/Home_Page.html

He is located on the Borrow Dogs page along with the shepherd with the broken foot. Thanks so much for crossposting!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the beautiful BGSD...don't forget him!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump-Still there?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bumping again...any help for this pretty boy?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, the volunteer did not see him there on Saturday - which does not necessarily mean he was not in back or something, but is there anyone that is able to call and find out so we know for sure? I would hate for him to fall off the board if he is still there.

Last week 25 were pts at this place.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMLast week 25 were pts at this place.


 OMG!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

If someone is interested in bringing this boy into rescue, I have contacts in Winder w/ another group who could possibly pull and get him to their vet/boarding...but I need a heads up quickly- pls email me off list(address on my website)...I offered the same for the GSD w/ the hurt foot
thanks
walton


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

This is no longer listed.


----------

